# Outboard Classic - July 17-18



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Roll call on the Gulf Coast Outboard Classic on July 17-18 at Orange Beach Marina & the Mobile Big Game Fishing Club.

We are in again this year. Over $50,000 paid out last year. That's some serious money!

www.OutboardClassic.com


----------



## zloomis (Feb 24, 2010)

We are in waiting to see how many.. Anyone else??


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

We're are a go!!! See y'all Friday night.


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Calling for 2 footers...we're in!


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

We in...


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

We are in.


----------

